# last one for the year



## DonH (Apr 4, 2011)

#647, "In American Waters".


----------



## artbydee (Dec 16, 2011)

Very Dramatic
Dee


----------



## chanda95 (Apr 6, 2011)

That is certainly something different for you Don! Bursting with life!!

Happy New Year!! Look forward to what new pieces you create!


----------



## Jeff (May 31, 2011)

awesome Donny!


----------



## Artemis (Jan 4, 2012)

That is lovely I just joined today and your stuff was some of the first I saw really breathe taking. I just started working with acrylics and I love them i had tryed watercolors but they are not as forgiving. Any tips you can offer a painter just spreading her wings?


----------



## DonH (Apr 4, 2011)

Thank you all so much!
Artemis, the secret is consistent hard work. I started drawing this past February 18th. Notice that this is #647. I had the goal of doing 1000. In the first year. Unless there is a lot of charcoals in the next month, I will fall short. Oh well. I know what I want to create and am nowhere close to doing it yet.
Give yourself the freedom to learn new things, to, as you aptly put it, "Spread your wings". Give yourself permission to fail. Use this forum. There is a strong core of fantstic artists here. They have been a major key to keeping me in the game. Show your works anywhere you can. Visit local galleries, learn from art you see, take lessons, learn from artists you meet, from books and online. Get used to criticism, to rejection. Even the best artists get lots of rejection. Beyond all of that, if you find that creating art is the most peaceful, exciting, rewarding thing that you do, you will gain a very valuable thing.


----------



## Artemis (Jan 4, 2012)

Yes it is one of my greatest joys in life aside from my better half. It can be frustrating but i am learning failing is just one part of the journey to being better. And i try to take criticism and if it has merit learn from it and if not i brush it off and keep going. but thank you for your words and I look forward to seeing more of your work!


----------



## prem (Jan 7, 2012)

DonH said:


> Thank you all so much!
> Artemis, the secret is consistent hard work. I started drawing this past February 18th. Notice that this is #647. I had the goal of doing 1000. In the first year. Unless there is a lot of charcoals in the next month, I will fall short. Oh well. I know what I want to create and am nowhere close to doing it yet.
> Give yourself the freedom to learn new things, to, as you aptly put it, "Spread your wings". Give yourself permission to fail. Use this forum. There is a strong core of fantstic artists here. They have been a major key to keeping me in the game. Show your works anywhere you can. Visit local galleries, learn from art you see, take lessons, learn from artists you meet, from books and online. Get used to criticism, to rejection. Even the best artists get lots of rejection. Beyond all of that, if you find that creating art is the most peaceful, exciting, rewarding thing that you do, you will gain a very valuable thing.


I've seen your watercolor paintings and now your acrylic paintings. You are very prolific artist, Don.

And thank you for your honest advice. I've understood very well that willing to fail is the surest way to achieve success. When the arts I make don't look good in the beginning, or in the middle of completion, my motivation gets down. However, when I continue to paint thinking that it will at least be a practice and come up with the final art, the story becomes completely different. I have also understood that arts can be edited to a great extent, though not easy with acrylics medium.


----------



## Sean (Aug 6, 2011)

Hey Don, you were only 353 creations away. What, you been sleeping on the job or something?

Nice job with the Red, White and Blue. You're my color guru. It worked out very well.


----------



## AbstractScott (Jan 20, 2012)

very nice!


----------

